# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  احلى بانكيــــك ...لأحلـــى ريــــــــوق

## M!SS UAE

[SIZE="4"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المقادير اخذتها من عضوة في منتدى ثاني وبصراحة طلع البانكيك الذ ..الذ ..الذ بانكيك اكلته في حياتي
وان شاء الله يعجبكم 
المقادير اللي في الصورة (مقدارين من اللي كتبته)
المقادير 
كوب طحين كويتي
كوب حليب سائل 
بيضة واحدة
1ملعقة طعام Bb
2 ملعقة طعام سكر 
2ملعقة طعام زيت
فانيليا 
ربع ملعقة صغيرة ملح

الطريقة 
تخلط المقادير كلها في الخلاط وتضاف على الطحين ويترك يختمر نصف ساعة
يصب على تاوة تيفال بعد مسحها بقليل من الزيت باستخدام ملعقة عميقة او استخدام جهاز البانكيك الكهربائي وملعقته البلاستيكية طبعا لايستعمل الزيت عند استخدام الجهاز
عند صب العجينة تترك لتفترش بدون ان نلمسها واذا لاحظنا ان العجين غليظ نزيد شوية ماي ونستمر في الطبخ حتى نلاحظ ظهور فقاعات كثيرة اعلى العجينة نتركها تتحمر من تحت شوي ونقلبها على الوجه الاخر 
كل حبتين نلصقهم ببعض 

ملاحظات

بالنسبة للطحين الكويتي بصراحة انا اضيف دائما ربع كوب حليب او ماء زيادة لانه بعد نص ساعة يغلظ ومستحيل ينفرش والافضل انه يكون غليظ شوي ولا يفضل السائل 
استعمل جهازالبانكيك مثل اللي في الصورة تقريبا بس دائري ماركة تيفال ومرتاحة منه
يجب عدم تغطية البانكيك بعد خبزه حيث يعمل البخار على تغيير اطراف وشكل العجينة بعد خبزها (امووووت في الفصحى) 
غطي البانكيك بورق كلينكس افضل شي 
بالنسبة للطعم راح يطلع مثل الكيك بالضبط ويستمر محافظ ع طعمه حتى آخر الليل 

ان شاء الله تعجبكم ( التصوير باستخدام الموبايل طبعا ع الطبيعة احلى بوايد والطعم وااااااااااااااااو والتوقيع توقيعي في منتدى ثاني )
*
*
*
[IMG][/IMG]
*
*
[IMG][/IMG]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## روح سلطان

حلـِـِـوه الطريقـِِــِه يمممممممي مع الكريمـِـِـِه و الموز .. والفراولـِـِــِـِه ,,

سلمـِــِـتْ يـِـِــِداْك ,, ^^ بالفصحـِـِــِى ^^

----------


## StranG LOovE

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الشموس

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ما نسيت

امممممممممممممممممم لذيذ
احين بسير اشتري لي مثل هاي المكينه اونه المكينه الجهااااز
انا ضارية اسويه عتاوة الرقاق ويضبط بس احب ادلع مثلج وباخذلي وحده هع.

----------


## شموخي حطمهمـ

مشكووووووووورة ع الطرح..

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ام غايوتى

*واووو شكله لذيذذذ*
* تسلم ايدج*

----------


## سوارة

{استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه}

{استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه}

{استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه}

----------


## عذاري العين

من متى وانا ادور طريقة البانك كيك ,,والله طريقتج فننننننن,,,

اليوم بسويها لاني من زمان وانا خاطريه فيه

----------


## أم نظارات

*شـكله يـجننننننن


مشـكووووورة فديـــتج*

----------


## العاشقه الصغي

رووووووعه خاطري فيه

----------


## (فراوله الحب)

حلللوووو

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

مشكورة

----------


## حلوه مرت

مشكوره عالمجهود بالعافيه

----------


## ريف الصبا_

مشكوووووره ع الطرح الجمييييل


ناااااااايس

----------


## أم حمد و ع

تسلم ايدج

----------


## دلع بوظبي

الحين بروح اسويها .. بس ماعندي طحين كويتي بستخدم دقيق

----------


## آلدبلوماسية

تسلم ايدينج

----------


## aynawiah

ما شاء الله عليييج ..

*انزين بسألكن بنااااات وين اقدر احصل الطحين الكويتي في العين .... لأني دورت وما حصلت ...*

----------


## M!SS UAE

> ما شاء الله عليييج ..
> 
> *انزين بسألكن بنااااات وين اقدر احصل الطحين الكويتي في العين .... لأني دورت وما حصلت ...*


بالنسبة للطحين الكويتي ممكن تستخدمين طحين الكيك العادي مثل مستر بيكر وغيره وكله يطلع حلو وممتاز للبانكيك

----------


## aynawiah

> بالنسبة للطحين الكويتي ممكن تستخدمين طحين الكيك العادي مثل مستر بيكر وغيره وكله يطلع حلو وممتاز للبانكيك


تسلمين حبيبتي ع الرد ... ^__^

----------


## &هجير&

يمي يمي 

يوعااااااااااااااااااااانه  :Frown: 


عليكم بالعافيه  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## شوق ذياب

تسلم ايدج والله شكله عذاااب

----------


## العصيده

تسلم إيدج

----------


## نور الح

تسلمين الى الاماام

----------


## b-noota-90

تسلم إيدج إختي 

^_^

----------


## شراب المر

تسلم الايدي التي اعدته ( بكمل معاج بالفصحى بعد )

----------


## M!SS UAE

عليكم بالعافية وان شاء الله تجربونها وتعجبكم

----------


## alfatami

بالتوفيق ان شااء الله

----------


## دلووعتهم

يمممممممممممممممممممممممممى

----------


## حرم الخليفي

سويتها مره بس ماظبطت ><..


تسلم يمناج ..

----------


## حووور_دبي

يمي يمي خاطري فيه .. تسلمين الغلا

----------


## M!SS UAE

> سويتها مره بس ماظبطت ><..
> 
> 
> تسلم يمناج ..


ماضبطت ليش
يمكن الماي زيادة عن اللازم
الطحين لازم يكون طحين خاص بالكيك والبسكوت
لازم يتخمر نص ساعة
وبيضبط غصبا عليه ليش مايضبط صدقيني في ناس بس بالكلام شرحته لهم وماشاء الله طلعت شحلاته عندهم
حاولي مرة اخرى

----------


## أم الأطفال

تسلم ايدج حبوبه

----------


## alfatami

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه

----------


## umsalem7

تسلم ايدج ...

----------


## سنيوريتا79

سويتها وطلعت يمممممممممي

----------


## رواضي...

حبووبه وين بحصل نفس هالجهاز عشان يطلع البان كيك شكله كيوت ولذيذ لو حد يعرف وين اقدر احصله ف دبي يخبرني بليييز ؟؟؟

لان الصراحه وايد شهااني الشكل

----------


## أحبه الغالي

ماشاء الله عليج

مشكوره الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## M!SS UAE

> سويتها وطلعت يمممممممممي


عليج بالعافية

----------


## M!SS UAE

> حبووبه وين بحصل نفس هالجهاز عشان يطلع البان كيك شكله كيوت ولذيذ لو حد يعرف وين اقدر احصله ف دبي يخبرني بليييز ؟؟؟
> 
> لان الصراحه وايد شهااني الشكل


بتحصلينه في محلات الادوات الكهربائية ماركة تيفال غير عن اللي في الصورة عندي
وفي محلات المواعين في الشارجة اللي ع البحر 
وفي وحدة في المنتدى تبيعه اظن اسمها وردة او ورودة دبي ان شاء الله يكون الاسم صح بس هي تبيعه ع اساس انه جهاز خبز الجباب

----------


## still night

مشكووووووووورة ع الطرح شهيتيني يم يم ..

----------


## قلبي وروحي

ياي الصارحه اشهي ويبالى شرات الاله مالتج يبالى والله وحده بتخقق فيها هع
تسلمين والله

----------


## (( بسمه ))

ماشاء الله روعه واحبه ويا العسل

----------


## ميـــااري

حلووووو

شكرا لج عزيزتي 
 :Wink:

----------


## قهوة سعودية

تسلم ايدج

على البانكيك الروعه

عاد انا امووووت في شي اسمه بانكيك

----------


## x_sweetya_X

Yummy aba y3t fe 5a6rii  :Frown:  Thanx sweety

----------


## Mall.08

ربي يسلم يمينج

----------


## StranG LOovE

*تسلم ايدج اختى ها تطبيقى للبانكيك*

----------


## طفله الورد

تسلم الايادي..

----------


## alfatami

ما عنئدي فكره

----------


## alfatami

لالالالالالالالالالالا سوري بالغلط 


روووووووووووووووووعه جباب

----------


## ميمي الشقية

يزاج الله خيير

----------


## أم أريج

شكرا عالوصفة حبوبة

----------


## عذاري العين

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## روووز ماااري

ما شاء الله رووووعه شكله  :Smile: 


والحين اشتهيته >>> شو الحل وياج ؟!  :12 (9): 

اختاري..... العقاب نبر ون >>>>  :12 (24): 


عقاب نبر تو >>>>  :12 (94):  <<< اظربج ببياحه  :Big Grin: 


عقاب نبر ثري >>>>  :12 (11):  <<< اشربج حلول  :Big Grin:

----------


## سلطه حلوه

لذيذ يعطيج العافيه

----------


## فديت طلتي

رووعه
بس انا اسوي نفس الطريقه والمكونات وما ينفش معاي ليش؟

----------


## M!SS UAE

> رووعه
> بس انا اسوي نفس الطريقه والمكونات وما ينفش معاي ليش؟


نفس المكونات بالضبط ؟؟ تحطين باكنج باودر ؟؟ في اضافات ثانية غير اللي مكتوب ؟؟
ينفش اختي بس خليه نص ساعة بعدها اطبخيه حسب اللي موجود عندج جهاز البانكيك او المقلاة التيفال كله ينفع

----------


## M!SS UAE

> ما شاء الله رووووعه شكله 
> 
> 
> والحين اشتهيته >>> شو الحل وياج ؟! 
> 
> اختاري..... العقاب نبر ون >>>> 
> 
> 
> عقاب نبر تو >>>>  <<< اظربج ببياحه 
> ...


يحليلي توني شفت الرد
تصدقين اني اخترت العقاب الثالث وانا ما ادري ان انت اللي عاقبتيني ؟؟
يوم الاثنين شاربه حلول... وعينك ماتشوفش الا النور ..ماترقعت .. 
الله يسامحج

----------


## مناا

للرفع

----------


## شيطونة

ناويه اطبق قريب
بس خايفه من سالفة الطحين
شو يعني طحين خاص بالكيك والبسكويت؟؟؟
مب نفسه طحين رقم واحد العادي اللي نسوي منه خبز وفطاير!!!
و ايلج في خيشه بيضا

----------


## لحن البراءه

تسلمين حبوبه عالطريقه

----------


## غــزلان

مشكووووووووورة ع الطرح..

----------


## M!SS UAE

> ناويه اطبق قريب
> بس خايفه من سالفة الطحين
> شو يعني طحين خاص بالكيك والبسكويت؟؟؟
> مب نفسه طحين رقم واحد العادي اللي نسوي منه خبز وفطاير!!!
> و ايلج في خيشه بيضا


هو نفسه طحين رقم واحد ماغيره ...ونحن نقول خاص بالكيك والبسكوت لانه ابيض ونااااااااعم... اما رقم اثنين وثلاثة ماينفع للكيك والبسكوت والاشياء هذه

----------


## red ring

يمي

يسلمووو اختي

----------


## أنت غرامي ^_^

تسلم االايادي

----------


## رواضي...

اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## علومي زينة

ما شاء الله من الشكل مبين إنها خبال 
تسلم الأيادي يا حلوة

----------


## ضرسانه

هنا وعافيه

----------


## شيطونة

> هو نفسه طحين رقم واحد ماغيره ...ونحن نقول خاص بالكيك والبسكوت لانه ابيض ونااااااااعم... اما رقم اثنين وثلاثة ماينفع للكيك والبسكوت والاشياء هذه


 
مشكووووورة

----------


## محد شرااتي

ماشاءالله حلوة الطريقه وسهله 

بس لازم طحين كويتي ؟؟

تسلم ايدينج

----------


## M!SS UAE

> ماشاءالله حلوة الطريقه وسهله 
> 
> بس لازم طحين كويتي ؟؟
> 
> تسلم ايدينج


مب لازم ....اي طحين خاص بالكيك والحلويات ينفع

----------


## اليامي مريامي

ماعندي جهاز عادي اسويه صح بجرب باجر ان شا الله

----------


## M!SS UAE

> ماعندي جهاز عادي اسويه صح بجرب باجر ان شا الله


اطبخيه في تاوة تيفال ينفع عاااااااادي

----------


## ** حليوة **

تسلم إيدج

----------


## خوار العين

وايد حلو بس في طرق أخرى لعمله

----------


## آلجوري..

نايس ،، تسلم ايدج الغاليه ..

=)

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_نفس طريقتى

تسلم يدج يالغلا_

----------


## الورد الأحمر

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## مدام هيا ..

تسلم ايدج روووعه

----------


## ريم عزيز

نفس طريقتي و أولادي بيحبوه كتيييييييييييييييير 
مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## زيباشو

ما شاء الله عليج ابدعتي 


البانكيك مالج طالع الذ واشهى واحلى من اللي في اول صوره

يبالي اجرب ان شاء الله

----------


## koko_dega

روووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## StranG LOovE

حلوه طريقتج بعد

----------


## R A N S H E Z

ما شاء الله 

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ::khawla::

ما شاء الله رووعه 
والله يعطيج الف عااافيه

----------


## M!SS UAE

> روووعه ما شاء الله





> حلوه طريقتج بعد





> ما شاء الله رووعه 
> والله يعطيج الف عااافيه


تسلمون ع الردود الحلوة وان شاء الله تجربونها وتعجبكم

----------


## روزه

تسلميييييييييين يالغلا ع الطرح اللذييييييييييييييييذ

وان شاء الله بجربه

----------


## عفاري 1986

حلو وااااااايد

----------


## minime

ماشاءالله.. 
جربت نفس الطريقه قبل .. 
والنتيجه كانت وااو.. 
 :Smile: 
مع السلامه ..

----------


## عيون المهاااا

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## جليسة القمر25

تسلم الاياادي شكله لذيذ :Smile:

----------


## ..غزيل دبي..

ماشالله
يعطيج العافية

----------


## بنت آلشيوخAD

*

حلـــــــــــو حلـــــــــــو 

تسلـم ايديـــج الشيخه .. ومـآ قصرتــــــي 

^^*

----------


## M!SS UAE

> *
> حلـــــــــــو حلـــــــــــو 
> تسلـم ايديـــج الشيخه .. ومـآ قصرتــــــي 
> ^^*


مشكورة ع الرد الحلو

----------


## alfatami

نااااااااااااااااايس

----------


## دنيا غريبة

ماشاء الله شكلة لذيذ الحين بسير أجربة

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

تسلم ايدج حبوبه

----------


## حلوه مرت

تسلمين مشكوره

----------


## همس البحوور

حلو ماشاء الله مشكورة

----------


## دلوعة قلبها

يمي يمي يمي 

تسلم ايدج

----------


## **أم غزلان**

يم يم شكله يشهي

----------


## الشرية

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## شوق الدار

يسلمووو

----------


## M!SS UAE

الشرية
اللهم ياكافي ليش الشر بس

----------


## المزيونة2002

للرفع

----------


## اللومه

تسلم ايدج والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## شجون33

للرفعععع

----------


## مزاجية ودلوعة

الصراحة شكلها يمي يمي بجربها ان شاالله يسلمووو اختيه عالطريقة

----------


## --أم سيف--

حلووووووووووووو

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

الصورة الثاااانيه
أحسها نفس خبز الجباااااااااااب
وأنا أموت عليه  :Smile:  يميي يميي

يسلمو أختي عالــطريقة

----------


## حلمي ضايع

تسلم الايادي

----------


## الفيروزي

يسلموووو

^.^

----------


## سفينة الايمان

مشكووورة الغلا

----------


## افاهم

روعة تسلم ايدج

----------


## يا رب لك م

ما شاء الله تباركك الرحمن طالع شكلهن واايد حلو .... انا دوم احاول اضبطهن بس للاسف الشكل حلو بس الطعم والله انه  :Frown:  

يزاج الله خير غاليتي

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

وااو احلى بان كيك يعطيج العافيه

----------


## شمس متوهجه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*ماشاءالله شكله رهييييييييب
نحنا دايما نسوي البانكيك الجاهز ويطلع حلو
بس شكلي بجرب اسوي هالطريقة 
شكرا حبيبتي ^__^*

----------


## مشوطه

يا الهي لا استطيع 
ثانكس على المقادير

----------


## M!SS UAE

> يا الهي لا استطيع 
> ثانكس على المقادير


مهلا ..مهلا..
التجربة خير برهان؟؟.. والطبخة تطلع جنان

----------


## موزة الغفلي

مشكورة غناتي

----------


## خفايا الروح**

يمي يمي يمي

----------


## عكس هواها

شكله يم يييييم 
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ملاك(^_^)

تسلم ايدج

----------


## tammy55

يعطيج العافيه ، 
تسلمييين . .  :13 (56):

----------


## كيفيـ أحبهـ

شو الحليب الي نحطيه بودره يعني

----------


## علومي زينة

تسلم ايدج

----------


## بثـينه

حبيته من كل قلبي .. اذا الله احيانا بجربه باجر او اللي عقبه ان شاء الله ^^ سلمت يمناج حبيبتي

----------


## امل السورية

يسلمووووووووووووا

----------


## ليندااااا

رووووووعه

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ميميه88

حمستيني مرتب وحلو شكله
بجربه 
بس تطبيق سترنج لوف مب شراتج :/
اخاف يطلع جيه انا
اباه يطلع مرتب 
ماعندي الجهاز بسويه عالتاوه

----------


## دموع العذب

مشكووره على الطرح 


تسلم الايادي  :Smile:

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

^^ 

مووفقه

----------


## بهلولة

> تسلم الأيادي

----------


## ذات الحياة

يعطيج العافية 
وتسلم يمناج 

ان شاء الله اجربها في اقرب فرصه

----------


## M!SS UAE

الله من زمان مادخلت اشوف اﻻراء في هالموضوع

----------


## أم مريــوم

تسلم الايادي مشهي

----------


## أم علاوي+

تسلمين ع الطريقة وعوافي

----------


## الأمل الساطع

يمي أحب البانكيك .. شكلي بسوويه باجر ريوق باذن الله ^^

تسلم ايدج غناتي ..

----------


## شعاع امل

احب البانكيك كنت زمان اسويه بحليب جوز الهند واضيف جوز هند للوصف 

شكرا اختي كثيرا!

----------


## senyrita

يسلمووووو

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم ايدج

----------

